# Ibra: stop serio? Gli altri saranno valutati.



## admin (11 Aprile 2022)

Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.

Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


purtroppo è la fine di Ibra, è un peccato che non chiuda sul campo.


----------



## Ecthelion (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


Non so cosa sia un sovraccarico muscolare, ma mi aspetto un nuovo video di Ibra "Patience" nel quale fa altri esercizi di sovraccarico muscolare.
E noi intanto "patience".


----------



## sunburn (11 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> purtroppo è la fine di Ibra, è un peccato che non chiuda sul campo.


L’unica piccola speranza per vincere il campionato che potevamo avere fino a due partite fa era il “canto del cigno” di Ibra.
Ma evidentemente…


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


Ibra è finito dai..
Sinceramente da gennaio nemmeno lo conto più..
Assurdo aver puntato sullo svedese dopo l'infortunio patito a fine campionato scorso..
Giroud è buono ma resta una riserva..
A gennaio spero si sia provato a fare Aubameyang ma ci abbia detto di no.. Perché era palese che il nostro limite è lì


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2022)

up


----------



## Giangy (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


Basta con Ibra, è stato senza dubbio un giocatore straordinario, ma ormai non regge più. Servirebbe una nuova punta, ma ciò credo non verrà fatto.


----------



## darden (11 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ibra è finito dai..
> Sinceramente da gennaio nemmeno lo conto più..
> Assurdo aver puntato sullo svedese dopo l'infortunio patito a fine campionato scorso..
> Giroud è buono ma resta una riserva..
> A gennaio spero si sia provato a fare Aubameyang ma ci abbia detto di no.. Perché era palese che il nostro limite è lì



Purtroppo è arrivato la fine della carriera di Ibra, mentalmente ci ha fatto svoltare però è ora di guardare avanti per il prossimo anno. Spero riesca a recuperare e magari buttarla in rete un'ultima volta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è arrivato la fine della carriera di Ibra, mentalmente ci ha fatto svoltare però è ora di guardare avanti per il prossimo anno. Spero riesca a recuperare e magari buttarla in rete un'ultima volta.


Quando vai avanti troppo è facile che chiudi male..
Speriamo di no ma non mi stupirei che finisca così


----------



## CS10 (11 Aprile 2022)

Credo non lo rivedremo più in campo...


----------



## emamilan99 (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


Giroud da mesi sta giocando sempre 90 min.
Ibra rotto fino a chissà quando
Lazetic non ha 5 min nelle gambe

Si salvi chi può.. 
PS oltre ad Origi direi che serve un'altra punta


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2022)

Era chiarissimo già un anno fa che il suo fisico non avrebbe retto un'altra stagione. Credo che anche dal punto di vista della mentalità non abbia dato un grande apporto. Il più l'ha fatto al suo arrivo, poi gli altri avrebbero già dovuto imparare a camminare con le proprie gambe.


----------



## DavMilan (11 Aprile 2022)

Io direi che il reparto attacco è da rifare completamente.
Salviamo Giroud e Leao per il resto tutto da cambiare.
Punta: Titolare: X Riserva: Giroud
ADX: Titolare: Leao Riserva: X
TRQ: Titolare: X Riserva: Adli/Diaz
ASX: Titolare: X Riserva: Salamella

Non ho inserito Rebic perchè penso sia impossibile farne affidamento.
Mancano 3 titolari, spero veramente non spendano 30M per il DC e poi rimanere con questo attacco da zona retrocessione.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Io direi che il reparto attacco è da rifare completamente.
> Salviamo Giroud e Leao per il resto tutto da cambiare.
> Punta: Titolare: X Riserva: Giroud
> ADX: Titolare: Leao Riserva: X
> ...


Il problema è che per trequartista, ala destra, e centravanti, serve una mega fiche da 150 milioni ( a meno di non andare su incognite)

Nel mentre, va preso un difensore centrale e un sostituto di Kessie.

Boh, io penso faremo bene anche il prossimo anno, ma bisogna non sognare troppo e stare con i piedi ben piantati a terra.

La Juve tornerà sicuramente forte, l' Inter non si indebolirà probabilmente.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Aprile 2022)

Grazie di tutto,ma ora levati dalle palle,il Milan non può aspettare ne dare fiducia a nessuno,tantomeno a fracichi 40enni.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per trequartista, ala destra, e centravanti, serve una mega fiche da 150 milioni ( a meno di non andare su incognite)
> 
> Nel mentre, va preso un difensore centrale e un sostituto di Kessie.
> 
> ...


Sull’Inter non sono così sicuro, anzi…


----------



## bmb (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


Pazzi noi (io e pochi altri) che qui dentro pensavamo allo scudetto da settembre con due ottuagenari. Anzi, Giroud fisicamente si è dimostrato una roccia.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per trequartista, ala destra, e centravanti, serve una mega fiche da 150 milioni ( a meno di non andare su incognite)
> 
> Nel mentre, va preso un difensore centrale e un sostituto di Kessie.
> 
> ...


E infatti.
Quando mai potevano allinearsi i pianeti così :
l'Inter perde Lukaku Hakimi e Conte.
La Juve perde CR7.
Entrambe cambiano allenatore mentre per noi si continua con il progetto tecnico.
Questo campionato andava vinto. E con un piccolo investimento (un piccolo non vuole dire i 2 mln per Lazetic ma un investimento di 25 mln eh) lo portavamo a casa non dico tranquillamente, ma quasi.
L'anno prossimo ci sarà da sudare per il quarto posto. Altro che scudetto.


----------



## pazzomania (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E infatti.
> Quando mai potevano allinearsi i pianeti così :
> l'Inter perde Lukaku Hakimi e Conte.
> La Juve perde CR7.
> ...



Io ci credo ancora fino a condanna matematica, ma poi guardo il calendario... Lazio, Fiorentina, Atalanta...

E' quasi impossibile vincerle tutte....


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tuttosport in edicola conferma le news precedenti e aggiunge: Ibra ha avuto un sovraccarico muscolare. Ciò significa che chissà quando lo rivedremo in campo.
> 
> Bennacer, Rebic e Castillejo affaticamento muscolare, che può significare tutto e nulla. Verranno valutato. Come dichiarato da Pioli, si spera di recuperarli per venerdì. Per Tomori solo crampi.


Sta mancando nel momento in cui con tutte le squadre in debito di ossigeno avrebbe potuto riuscire a stare in campo dignitosamente un tempo a partita...è ora di appendere gli scarpini al chiodo, è un Dio del calcio ma col calcio giocato bisogna ammettere che ha chiuso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non so cosa sia un sovraccarico muscolare, ma mi aspetto un nuovo video di Ibra "Patience" nel quale fa altri esercizi di sovraccarico muscolare.
> E noi intanto "patience".


è di un grosso da far paura, so anche io che sovraccarica.
vada a fare mr. olimpia.


----------



## EmmePi (11 Aprile 2022)

DavMilan ha scritto:


> Io direi che il reparto attacco è da rifare completamente.
> Salviamo Giroud e Leao per il resto tutto da cambiare.
> Punta: Titolare: X Riserva: Giroud
> ADX: Titolare: Leao Riserva: X
> ...


Io la butto li...

Cedere Leao al PSG per 80 milioni più il prestito gratuito biennale con metà ingaggio pagato da loro per Icardi. A questo punto si deve cercare un attaccante per la sinistra visto che Rebic non da affidamento.


----------



## koti (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E infatti.
> Quando mai potevano allinearsi i pianeti così :
> l'Inter perde Lukaku Hakimi e Conte.
> La Juve perde CR7.
> ...


La realtà è che nessuno ci dava in lotta per il titolo nella griglia di partenza, e il 99% dei tifosi avrebbe firmato per un piazzamento Champions tranquillo. Inter e Juve rimanevano e rimangono nettamente più forti di noi anche indebolendosi.

Per il prossimo anno dipenderà dal mercato, investendo sulla trequarti potremo dire la nostra. L'Inter dovrà fare mercato largamente in attivo per i noti problemi finanziari, la Juve continuerà con il calcio giurassico di Allegri. Roma e Napoli neanche le considero.


----------



## Zenos (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> E infatti.
> Quando mai potevano allinearsi i pianeti così :
> l'Inter perde Lukaku Hakimi e Conte.
> La Juve perde CR7.
> ...


Cose che diciamo da mesi,un po' di fumo negli occhi con il primo posto e sembravamo avere il Milan galattico.
Chiaramente non si facevano i conti con l'affidabilità a lungo termine ed ora ne stiamo pagando le conseguenze.
Non prendere l'ala destra,poi il trequartista ed un attaccante a Gennaio sono errori che permetteranno ai nati male di cucirsi la 2 stella. Ma a noi va bene così,obiettivo 4 posto e tutti contenti. Vi godrete le risate del cornuto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Aprile 2022)

Da fan sfegatato di Ibra, per me è meglio se si ritira.


----------



## diavolo (11 Aprile 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> La realtà è che nessuno ci dava in lotta per il titolo nella griglia di partenza, e il 99% dei tifosi avrebbe firmato per un piazzamento Champions tranquillo. Inter e Juve rimanevano e rimangono nettamente più forti di noi anche indebolendosi.
> 
> Per il prossimo anno dipenderà dal mercato, investendo sulla trequarti potremo dire la nostra. L'Inter dovrà fare mercato largamente in attivo per i noti problemi finanziari, la Juve continuerà con il calcio giurassico di Allegri. Roma e Napoli neanche le considero.


Però quando a gennaio sei lì e vedi che l'occasione per vincere lo scudetto sarebbe irripetibile ma non investi 1 euro per rinforzati vuol dire che del lato sportivo non te ne frega proprio nulla.Fin quando avranno noi tifosi come vacche da mungere, a loro interesserà soltanto vendere il brand agli sponsor in giro per il mondo ed i piazzamenti per i diritti tv.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> La realtà è che nessuno ci dava in lotta per il titolo nella griglia di partenza, e il 99% dei tifosi avrebbe firmato per un piazzamento Champions tranquillo. Inter e Juve rimanevano e rimangono nettamente più forti di noi anche indebolendosi.
> 
> Per il prossimo anno dipenderà dal mercato, investendo sulla trequarti potremo dire la nostra. L'Inter dovrà fare mercato largamente in attivo per i noti problemi finanziari, la Juve continuerà con il calcio giurassico di Allegri. Roma e Napoli neanche le considero.


Io dicevo che eravamo meno forti dello scorso anno per vari motivi (e in qualche caso o pure sbagliato di brutto).
Se non ricordo male dicevo che :
1) non avremmo così tanti rigori come l'anno prima
2) molto probabilmente ci si indeboliva con il cambio Dollarumma Maignan (madonna che goduria avere torto. E bastata 1 partita per capire il miglioramento pazzesco)
3) non avevamo rimpiazzato Calhanoglu (che era il giocatore che più mi stava sui Maroni ma che era comunque un titolare)
4) Ibra invecchiava ancora di più

Però una volta visto cosa hanno fatto gli altri, uno sforzo andava fatto.
Messias dai santo cielo.
E un bravo ragazzo.
Non male per una medio piccola... Ma nel ruolo di cui avevamo più bisogno e arrivato Messias...
E questo non certo per l'incompetenza di Maldini la per la tirchagine di Elliott.
Dai ha dovuto addirittura prendere Pellegri perché non avevamo nemmeno la terza punta...


----------



## loser (11 Aprile 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando vai avanti troppo è facile che chiudi male..
> Speriamo di no ma non mi stupirei che finisca così


Quoto,vedi le ultime partite di maldini!


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io dicevo che eravamo meno forti dello scorso anno per vari motivi (e in qualche caso o pure sbagliato di brutto).
> Se non ricordo male dicevo che :
> 1) non avremmo così tanti rigori come l'anno prima
> 2) molto probabilmente ci si indeboliva con il cambio Dollarumma Maignan (madonna che goduria avere torto. E bastata 1 partita per capire il miglioramento pazzesco)
> ...


pellegri avrebbe fatto comodissimo in questo finale di stagione.
lasciamo perdere, lo abbiamo regalato a zero per prendere uno che non è neanche in grado di esordire.
continuiamo a santificare i dirigenti...
per il resto sono abbastanza d'accordo, non vedo passi avanti nella rosa dallo scorso anno.


----------



## Mauricio (11 Aprile 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> La realtà è che nessuno ci dava in lotta per il titolo nella griglia di partenza, e il 99% dei tifosi avrebbe firmato per un piazzamento Champions tranquillo. Inter e Juve rimanevano e rimangono nettamente più forti di noi anche indebolendosi.
> 
> Per il prossimo anno dipenderà dal mercato, investendo sulla trequarti potremo dire la nostra. L'Inter dovrà fare mercato largamente in attivo per i noti problemi finanziari, la Juve continuerà con il calcio giurassico di Allegri. Roma e Napoli neanche le considero.


Grazie che lo dica qualcuno. Non vado a riesumare i post pre stagione, anche perché il calcio non è una scienza, ma qui dentro l’umore era grigio perchè Juve, Roma, Lazio e Napoli avevano super allenatori e comunque ottime squadre. E il Milan se andava bene poteva lottare per il quarto/quinto posto. Per cui ad oggi dovrebbe essere considerata un’annata molto positiva.

Mi sembra in misura minore la storia del Leicester: non era partito per vincere la Premier ma poi sappiamo tutti come è andata. Non credo che se fosse finito secondo o comunque in Champions i loro tifosi avrebbero dovuto lamentarsi per non aver vinto il titolo…


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> pellegri avrebbe fatto comodissimo in questo finale di stagione.
> lasciamo perdere, lo abbiamo regalato a zero per prendere uno che non è neanche in grado di esordire.
> continuiamo a santificare i dirigenti...
> per il resto sono abbastanza d'accordo, non vedo passi avanti nella rosa dallo scorso anno.


Non ho santificato nessuno. Ho detto che non e colpa loro se non c'è mezzo euro da spendere.
Poi si può sempre dire che bisognava solo non riscattare Tomori e Tonali per prendere un esterno destro.
Ma senza quei 2 riscatti stavamo nella parte destra della classifica eh (ho esagerato ma hai capito il concetto).
Non c'è alternativa.
1) hai da spendere
2) provi a spendere per il meglio
3) se hai le 2 prime allora raccogli i frutti sul campo


----------



## Manue (11 Aprile 2022)

Io neanche lo contavo più onestamente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Aprile 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non ho santificato nessuno. Ho detto che non e colpa loro se non c'è mezzo euro da spendere.
> Poi si può sempre dire che bisognava solo non riscattare Tomori e Tonali per prendere un esterno destro.
> Ma senza quei 2 riscatti stavamo nella parte destra della classifica eh (ho esagerato ma hai capito il concetto).
> Non c'è alternativa.
> ...


si, non era diretto a te in particolare.


----------

